# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  VirtualDub

## lorent

У меня программа VirtualDub-mpeg2-rus версия 1.6.11. Ни как не пойму как работать с этой программой Обыскал весь Рунет но не нашел как ею пользоваться. Если кто может помогите разобраться в этой программе.

----------


## bit-xxl

Что конкретно хочешь сделать?

----------


## madrus

http://www.virtualdub.org/

----------


## vbruy

ссылка не сохранилась, но попробуй забить в поиске "пачка самоучителей собранных с разных сайтов". если повезет, скачаешь подборку материалов по дабу на 14 метров.

----------


## Зульфия

[QUOTE=madrus;2232]http://www.virtualdub.org/[/QUOT

а  по русски инструкции есть?

----------


## IMPERIAL

*Зульфия*, посмотри *тут*, а еще *тут*.

----------


## iakorotkov

http://keys-kas.ru/articles/18-virtu...strukciya.html качай

----------

